
Show HN: Chrome UI built with web stack - pd4d10
https://github.com/pd4d10/chrome-ui/
======
brudgers
_Many websites like Google, Twitter or GitHub, refuse to show content in cross
domain iframe, for secure reason._

It is the browser that refuses to show the content. The behavior is in
response to an HTTP header. See:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/19843216](http://stackoverflow.com/a/19843216)

If X-Frame-Options is removed from the HTTP stream, the modified page can be
displayed. Browser scripting or a 'Man in the middle' attack (on the content
provider not the user) are possible approaches to working around the
limitation.

~~~
pd4d10
Thanks for your clarification.

I've updated README to clarify this.

[https://github.com/pd4d10/chrome-
ui/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/pd4d10/chrome-
ui/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
brudgers
I pointed it out for the sake of suggesting a work around. I'm a big fan of
people taking control of their own browsers and I dislike that X_FRAME-OPTIONS
is designed to prevent people from mashing up web content however they want.

------
pd4d10
Sorry for submitting twice, the former is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13380228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13380228)

I want to add 'Show HN' to the title. It is too late to edit it.

------
pyroacc
It looks broken in both Edge (the content area is half size) and Firefox (the
tab sides are low).

~~~
pd4d10
Thanks for your report. Fixed just now.

------
googlya
why?

~~~
googlya
I don't know why my comment was downvoted, but it was a genuine question to
understand the purpose of the project.

~~~
pd4d10
Is there a down vote button here? I see only the up vote.

It is hard to say what the purpose is. At first I do this just for fun.

Maybe you could consider it as a trial to use CSS to simulate native UI,
although not perfectly.

~~~
grzm
There's a minimum number of karma needed (20 I think) to be able to downvote.

~~~
notriddle
I have >20 karma and can't downvote.

~~~
grzm
If you can't downvote at all, then I likely have the threshold wrong. This
thread makes me think it's 200 or 500.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381148)

Two other factors I know of are:

\- You can't downvote a response to a comment you posted

\- You can't downvote comments after a certain interval (24 hours?)

-

